# Blueish black/yellow Bicolor HM (M) x orange HM (F)



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

hi all!

I'm going to put these two in the conditioning tank tomorrow =D

what do you guys think?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Stunning pair!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, they're gorgeous! The offspring will have some super long fins!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I am intrigued by this match. You will get a lot of interesting multicolors...you might get better results pairing to a pineapple, if you want to keep that dark body, but then again maybe not. Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

Yea sadly, i gave away my last pineapple female during the summer, lol. The male has a slightly heavier dip than i like, so i took the orange female with really nice top line. Gonna see what we can get =D.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Following


----------



## NYorkieBetta (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi, Any updates on this pair? Did they spawn?


----------

